# Moyu LiYing Modding



## supercavitation (Jun 13, 2014)

Jayden McNeill and Bill Wang, in their reviews, both discuss a simple mod to the LiYing that made it lock up a lot less. However, even watching the reviews again with the cube disassembled in front of me, I can't quite figure out precisely what they're recommending (something about removing part of a lip, and I can see two parts that would fit that description.

Additionally, does anyone have any other mods for the LiYing?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is what I did. But to be honoust, I have an unmodded LiYing that is just as good.


----------

